# nutri scales



## susieq987 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have just received a set of Rosemary Conley nutri scales free of charge from Accu-chek, who supply my pump. They do all the usual stuff such as weight, protein, carbohydrate etc . there is an added button which says BE, The booklet says
'The BE value represents 1/12 of the carbohydrate value and is used to calculate carbohydrates for people with diabetes'
Does anyone know how to use this as I have know idea, at the moment I have 1 unit of insulin for every 15g of carbs.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

Does it say what the B and the E stand for? I've never heard of it


----------



## Steff (Feb 13, 2010)

it could be the B stand for british imperial and the E stand for european metric so therefore when you press the button it would change from one to other.Could be miles off the mark but just a guess.


----------



## susieq987 (Feb 13, 2010)

*?*

No it doesn't say what it stands for it just gives the quote which I wrote in the original thread.
I dont think it stands for anything to do with imperial or metric as there is a seperate button that does that.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

susieq987 said:


> No it doesn't say what it stands for it just gives the quote which I wrote in the original thread.
> I dont think it stands for anything to do with imperial or metric as there is a seperate button that does that.



OK, I have had a bit of a look around, and I reckon it might stand for 'Bioequivalence', but that's probably not much help as I can't see where the 1/12th value comes into anything! Bioequivalence is when one substance is biologically equivalent to another in terms of its effects (in this case) on the digestion. 

Probably not much use to you - might be worth asking contacting Rosemary Conley's shop at info@rosemaryconley.com to ask her what it's all about!

Do let us know when you find out!


----------



## Steff (Feb 13, 2010)

So i was wrong then ???


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> So i was wrong then ???



As with my findings Steff, I don't see where the 1/12th value would come into it if it had anything to do with Imperial/Metric.


----------



## Steff (Feb 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> As with my findings Steff, I don't see where the 1/12th value would come into it if it had anything to do with Imperial/Metric.



Yeah thats a point , well i made myself look smart anyways lol.


----------

